# Opera taking too much memory!!



## hard_rock (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Guyz,
   I use Opera 9.01 browser. Now-a-days I donno why it has became too non responsive. When I type a URL in address bar sometimes it takes too much time to accept what I have typed and connect to that page... I'm on Broadband Connection. No problems about Connectivity speed... Opera is too slow as an Application. It is taking around 100-150MB RAM (I have 1gb RAM) like a game. Also too much delay while opening the Opera. Am I the only person who is facing such problem or its a bug in Opera..I never experienced such slow operation in Previous versions of Opera.


----------



## n2casey (Sep 16, 2006)

I think U r using opera for a long time & its cache got increased. I mean to say that when opera has a large size cache then it slows down. Clean the cache folder & it will be fast again.


----------



## blademast3r (Sep 16, 2006)

Opera does take the maximum ram among browsers, but not this much...try clearin u r cache and run a spyware scan usin ad aware ...


----------



## The Outsider (Sep 16, 2006)

9.01 and 9.02 both suck as in aspects of memory and page rendering.

better stick with 9.0 or 8.54


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 17, 2006)

transfer to firefox,light,fast and easy...


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 17, 2006)

If you performed an upgrade installation from version 9 to 9.01, then make a clean install of version 9.01 and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2006)

100-120 MB in Opera is quite normal if you have like 3 tabs and 1 widget open... atleast for me. Fx starts up at around 50~ and goes on like 20 per tab, both are hogs yeah.


----------



## samrulez (Sep 17, 2006)

^^
yeah!its quite normal...
But if u want a lighter browser..then get pro,get geek,get FireFox!


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 17, 2006)

Please dont suggest me to change the BROWSER... I'm asking for a solution for THE BROWSER and not for BROWSING. I cleared the cache, still no use.. Normally I open a minimum of 5-10 tabs while I browse.. Yeah..Indyan..Opera's memory usage depends on amount of RAM.. I'm not complaining about RAM usage.. But why it is slow...Does WIDGET feature of Opera slows it down. I use Opera as FeedReader and offcourse  browser. I have installed some widgets but dont use them.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2006)

Did you try cleaning the entire installation (deep through the registry too) and reinstalling ?

[Edit, Celebration! 3000 again ]


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 17, 2006)

Mozilla takes too muck memory on my system,can anybody help,look @ the screenshot and tell why mozilla eat too much memory ?

*img92.imageshack.us/img92/1081/untitleddd8.th.jpg


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 17, 2006)

Actually I was facing same problem in my last installation of XP. I reinstalled XP(for other reasons) after formatting, and installed Opera 9.01 fresh. And then copied PROFILE folder (which I got a back up) to Opera folder, and some other to Opera folder in Application Data>Opera dir..


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 17, 2006)

There are two reasons...

1st u keep opera running and minimise it when u launch other programs. then opera gets put to the pagefile and fragmented in the memory. thus when it regains focus it has to load a lot of stuff from ram and pagefile so it seems slow. best option other then a reinstall is to close the browser when opening other big programs like IDEs, games or for long periods of no use/ideal. anyways u can start it from the previous session so why minimise for long times.

second abt ur address bar taking too long to render keystrokes is mainly due to large no of history items. more precicely due to the sorting for giving u autocomplete feature. i bet u increased the history items at tools>preferences>advanced>history>addresses to a number greater then 500.

I keep it at 1000 so i get a half second delay while typing addresses on my laptop(celereonM 1.4GHz) and at 5000 on my PC(AMD@2.6GHZ).

clear this history and keep it low if ur processor is slow.
__________
another thing.. what u see in the task manager as mem usage is hardly correct. to view the actual amt of total memory used by a program keep it running and use for some time then open the performance page of the task manager here u have a graph and a bar to show Pagefile usage(total of pagefile and RAM) now note the reading below the PFUsage bar then close the program .. wait for the PFUsage bar to stabilize then just substract. I will bet it is much higher then shown in the processes page.


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 17, 2006)

> By Rollercoaster:
> 
> second abt ur address bar taking too long to render keystrokes is mainly due to large no of history items. more precicely due to the sorting for giving u autocomplete feature. i bet u increased the history items at tools>preferences>advanced>history>addresses to a number greater then 500.
> 
> ...



You are absolutely right man... I put max. 10000 for History.. I completely agree with this point. One Problem fixed. Thanx


----------



## EagerBeaver (Sep 17, 2006)

Even I finds Opera using too much memory and slow so I goes back to Internetexplorer. Dont know if I should uses this FireFox.


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 18, 2006)

Now problem fixed Indyan... I removed all widgets (which I dont use) and reduced history size to 500... Running smoothly now... Also its taking around 50MB with 7 to 10 tabs open..and also very faster now..I think a BUGGY WIDGET is the culprit.. Thanx Guyz for ur help...
For smooth running of opera,
Use less Widgets,
Reduce History Size (Atleast in my case)


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 18, 2006)

:HI 5: 
wish u lots of cool surfing dude....

btw dont forget to show some fanboism at one of those browser wars 
__________
Opera rules!!!


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 18, 2006)

Ya... Offcourse... But I dont like to advertise and tell others to switch to Opera Only.. Coz, a visitor to this forum must have atleast minimum knowledge that there are two good browsers Firefox and Opera. Using them is dependent on them. I prefer Opera as Default (though I use firefox sumtimes)  because of the flexibility and user friendly features it provides. For eg.. U have to download lot of Extensions for adding features to firefox but no such fuss in Opera. And its faster too...( Please dont start a war on this..This is my Opinion n experience) 

        So I better leave to users to decide their choice as some may like Firefox more and call themselves Geeks.. Its just a tool to access the information.. Its not like that, if its opensource it must be accepted by everone and it must be the best.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 19, 2006)

well i wasnt telling u to force ur opinion on others. just some happy words are fine


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 19, 2006)

Ya.... Definitely.. I was just telling my Opinion about Giving Opinion  Just kiddin..


----------



## aryayush (Sep 19, 2006)

blademast3r said:
			
		

> Opera does take the maximum ram among browsers, but not this much...try clearin u r cache and run a spyware scan usin ad aware ...


I do not wish to start a debate here but Firefox reportedly consumes more memory in comparison to Opera. Search for "Opera vs Firefox" on Google Blog Search.


----------

